# Removing trunk emblems?



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Has anyone removed their pontiac emblems on the trunk? If so how difficult was it?

Has anyone obtained the Monaro emblem and "CV8" emblem for the rear trunk lid? If so where can they be obtained?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

rippinbyu said:


> Has anyone removed their pontiac emblems on the trunk? If so how difficult was it?
> 
> Has anyone obtained the Monaro emblem and "CV8" emblem for the rear trunk lid? If so where can they be obtained?


The Pontiac emblem came right off. I used dental floss to get under the offending red wedgie and pulled the sucker right off.

However, this leaves two nasty holes...which were luckily covered up by a very carefully place HSV logo...the one originally intended for the hood.

It looks, I must say, _very_ classy and very cool.

I'll post a pic later.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

I look forward to seeing the picture!

Most emblems come off very easily, using a Blow Dryer to heat it up and dental floss to get under it.


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

GOTPWR said:


> I look forward to seeing the picture!
> 
> Most emblems come off very easily, using a Blow Dryer to heat it up and dental floss to get under it.


Be mindful with the Blow Dryer, I've been told not to get too close to the paint/finish of the car on account of the high heat and the effect if can have on the paint/finish. I'm not sure how real the threat is, I've never been the sort to try to find out the hard way when it comes to these sorts of things-I've always kept the Dryer at a decent distance when debadging. I look foward to seeing that picture.

Good luck with the debadging.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Groucho said:


> *offending red wedgie*


This is just my opinion but I'm just about tired of the bashing of Pontiac. No matter how many emblems you remove or how much Holden crap you add, you're still driving a Pontiac. Adding Holden emblems to a GTO is no different than a Civic with a front clip from an Interga. Or a Camry with a Lexus ES 330 tail light assembly. Don't get me wrong. I think the Holden's look a tad bit better than the GTO but not enough for me to slap Pontiac in the face by defacing my goat. You guys have a right to do whatever you want to your goats but adding Holden emblems is no different than what the ricers are doing to their tin cans. Besides, I thought we were against ricing out our goats.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> This is just my opinion but I'm just about tired of the bashing of Pontiac.


Bummer. Sucks to be you.
Kinda wonder why you opened this thread then.




6QTS11OZ said:


> No matter how many emblems you remove or how much Holden crap you add, you're still driving a Pontiac. Adding Holden emblems to a GTO is no different than a Civic with a front clip from an Interga.


Um...check the label inside the door....you know, the "MFG By" Part...?





6QTS11OZ said:


> Don't get me wrong. I think the Holden's look a tad bit better than the GTO but not enough for me to slap Pontiac in the face by defacing my goat.


Then I have a novel idea:
_
Don't do it to your Goat. _



6QTS11OZ said:


> You guys have a right to do whatever you want to your goats...


Hey...he's getting it!



6QTS11OZ said:


> but adding Holden emblems is no different than what the ricers are doing to their tin cans.


...awww, _damn_. Sooo close.




6QTS11OZ said:


> Besides, I thought we were against ricing out our goats.


Um..."We?"

Is there a mullet-wearing Borg hive that I don't know about?

I see you put Miglias on your Holden. Did you check with them to see if that was OK? I mean...when GM decided to import the Holden rebadged as a _Pontiac_ and slapped on those ugly-assed wheels, did they intend for you to rice it up like that?

Boy....We don't like that.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Groucho,
where did you get your Moraro emblems? I'm looking for the CV8 one.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

rippinbyu said:


> Groucho,
> where did you get your Moraro emblems? I'm looking for the CV8 one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad



Sean Beatty at Hunter Holden in Oz.

I'll post his info in a bit- I need to dig up his biz card.

You can find them on Ebay as well.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Tell ya what I did: I got a GTO fender badge, removed the 2 plastic alignment stubs, removed the backing and placed if right above the word Pontiac on the trunk. It looks like it belongs there.

I did have it on slightly crooked, and used a hair dryer to loosen up the adhesive so I could remove it and replace it correctly. 

The "I" in Pontiac got warm as well and if I wanted to remove it, it would have come off easily. I left it go and when the area cooled, everything was fine, including the paint around the area.

The badge, I think, looks sharp there. And the car is still a GTO. :willy:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Bummer. Sucks to be you.
> Kinda wonder why you opened this thread then.
> 
> 
> ...


Look man, I not going to get into a disrespectful back and forth dis'n contest. First I didn't open this thread. Second, like I said it was only my opinion. Nothing more. Putting after market rims on your car is not necessarily a ricer thing no matter what country the rims are made in.

And yes I know where the car was manufactured. But it doesn't say Holden anywhere on the exterior. But regardless, "the sucks to be you" comment was not necessary. I own the same vehicle as most everyone else here does so I have a right to defend it if I deem it necessary. So don't take anything I say too personal.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Look man, I not going to get into a disrespectful back and forth dis'n contest. First I didn't open this thread.


Really? Please, you must share with us how you were ableto blindly post in a thread that you didn't open. Neat trick. You must be a l33t haxx0r indeed.




6QTS11OZ said:


> Second, like I said it was only my opinion. Nothing more. Putting after market rims on your car is not necessarily a ricer thing no matter what country the rims are made in.


Ah, but rebadging a car to reflect the original designer / manufacturer is rice?

Nope. Sorry. Logic failure. Please try again.



6QTS11OZ said:


> And yes I know where the car was manufactured. But it doesn't say Holden anywhere on the exterior.


Mine does. Well, now it does.




6QTS11OZ said:


> But regardless, "the sucks to be you" comment was not necessary.


OK. Maybe not. I left it in for comedic value.



6QTS11OZ said:


> I own the same vehicle as most everyone else here does so I have a right to defend it if I deem it necessary. So don't take anything I say too personal.


Fine. I also reserve the right to rebadge the vehicle and wipe it clean of a marque that has become a punchline to every decent car joke.

My car has a HSV badge on it. Please, don't take it personally.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Really? Please, you must share with us how you were ableto blindly post in a thread that you didn't open. Neat trick. You must be a l33t haxx0r indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your first response to me you said, "Kinda wonder why you opened this thread then". I didn't open the thread... I posted in it. Big difference. If you made your statement in a comedic value then that's cool. My bad for not seeing it that way. And once again, I stated that you guys can do whatever you choose to your cars. I just find it kinda whack to call a Pontiac a Holden when it's clearly a Pontiac. Besides, this isn't the first time you've dealt with someone disagreeing with your whole my-GTO-is-a-Holden belief. But anyway, post what you want. If I disagree with the contents of your posts, I may or may not respond. But either way, all I'll be doing is stating my opinion. If you don't like it so be it.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

slapping a bumper and different emblems does not make it a Pontiac ...
I removed the spoiler and all the emblems within a week of getting mine. If I could buy it straight from Holden i would have but that sadly is not an available option.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> _*slapping a bumper and different emblems does not make it a Pontiac ...*_


Evidently it does. You bought it from a Pontiac dealership didn't you? Putting decals and emblems on doesn't make it a Holden either. Live in your fantasy world if you like. It's still a Pontiac.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

No,, actually I bought it at a Cadillac dealership..
Whatever floats your boat.. Ifyou want to belive a car built completly by another company in another country is a Pontiac then thats great for you.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Guys guys guys, come on. 6QTS is a good guy. He likes his Pontiac, no big deal. I like driving a GTO which is a Pontiac nameplate from the past. Its better that it was assembled by Holden and badged as a Pontiac, we get the best of both worlds. Sweet engineering at a killer price. Remember, these Holden HSV's cost some serious dollars down under. 6, dont take Groucho personally......He's grouchy! His posts are a staple on this forum, I love it when he gets ahold of a Troll. Its like watching a Cheeta chase down its prey.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Guys guys guys, come on. 6QTS is a good guy. He likes his Pontiac, no big deal. I like driving a GTO which is a Pontiac nameplate from the past. Its better that it was assembled by Holden and badged as a Pontiac, we get the best of both worlds. Sweet engineering at a killer price. Remember, these Holden HSV's cost some serious dollars down under. 6, dont take Groucho personally......He's grouchy! His posts are a staple on this forum, I love it when he gets ahold of a Troll. Its like watching a Cheeta chase down its prey.


Thanks! As you can see from my posts I didn't belittle Groucho or HTRDLNCN. At times, I find Groucho quite amusing myself. But no matter what we choose to call our goats, we're still in the same family and we do agree that we love it. With that said, :cheers .


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> He's grouchy! His posts are a staple on this forum, I love it when he gets ahold of a Troll. Its like watching a Cheeta chase down its prey.


 :cheers 





6QTS11OZ said:


> Thanks! As you can see from my posts I didn't belittle Groucho or HTRDLNCN. At times, I find Groucho quite amusing myself. But no matter what we choose to call our goats, we're still in the same family and we do agree that we love it. With that said, :cheers .



Yup. :cheers backatchya

And I'll still wave at you on the freeway, even if you do leave the distibutor's labels on your ride.

:rofl:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GrouchoAnd I'll still wave at you on the freeway said:


> *DITTO!*


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

I heard the sound of beer glasses clinkin from another forum and came running..
:cheers :cheers :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HTRDLNCN said:


> I heard the sound of beer glasses clinkin from another forum and came running..
> :cheers :cheers :cheers


Nectar o' th' Gods:


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

I would like to see pics of the holden badges on it. I am considering getting a pair of the original GTO emblems to replace the new ones. I am also thinking about de badging the car. I would love to see how it looks from someone who has done it. I am very proud of the GTO name and all, but I am not so fond of the rear badges. Maybe an LS2 badge in the same style and place as the 6.0 badge.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I had some Holden decals made and stuck one in the license plate pocket on the back of the car. The reflective stock and red color compliments the reflective stock and red script found on California license plates -- so it's pretty subtle. Not a slap at Pontiac in any way -- just a way of acknowledging the blokes who brought the Monaro to market.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone have the arrowhead logo part number that goes on the trunk?


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

Groucho said:


> Is there a mullet-wearing Borg hive that I don't know about?




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:cheers


----------

